# Good Samaritan Laws



## HTVEMS11 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm currently training to become an EMT and way back we covered how EMT's fall under protection from good Samaritan laws.What exactly do these laws cover for EMT's.The book I'm currently studying issued by my course gives a faint definition and I would like an expanding answer on how these laws protect EMT's and how these laws work.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 2, 2011)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=26463&highlight=good+samaritan

Search is your friend!!!! type in "Good Samaritan" and you should get a ton of hits. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 2, 2011)

What state are you in?


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Nov 3, 2011)

HTVEMS11 said:


> I'm currently training to become an EMT and way back we covered how EMT's fall under protection from good Samaritan laws.What exactly do these laws cover for EMT's.The book I'm currently studying issued by my course gives a faint definition and I would like an expanding answer on how these laws protect EMT's and how these laws work.



I think by most standards we (EMTs) are no longer considered good Samaritans. We are licensed professions expected to work within guidelines and protocols and perform to a certain scope of care with the equipment available (just one States chopped wording). Different States have different expectations legally speaking for protecting off duty EMTs and other medical trained people. Some mandate you stop and render care if trained or be subject to fines if you dont stop. To others that give you options not to stop and render care but understand the huge amount of responsibility and liability involved for doing so. Depending how your EMS system is organized, providing any care outside your licensing service when off duty, may by definition mean you are practicing without a license. You will need to get specifics out of your state. Then make a moral decision on how you would handle and what risks you are willing to take.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2011)

*If you are being paid to act at the time you are not under Good Sam*

Off duty, you may have special coverage depending upon your state. You must meet the criteria; not for personal gain, in good faith, appropriate/prudent/within your scope.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 3, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Off duty, you may have special coverage depending upon your state. You must meet the criteria; not for personal gain, in good faith, appropriate/prudent/within your scope.


Also know what scope you're restricted to. Most counties here restrict off-duty ALS personnel to BLS care only. At least one does not - if the person is affiliated in any manner with an approved ALS provider. Off duty, I can do quite a bit in terms of evaluation... but that's only because I can show that I've had the appropriate education. If I work for a Paramedic Provider, my authorized sandbox gets both bigger and smaller at the same time. I'd be able to do ALS-level stuff outside airway management and defib (bigger box) and much of what I know from previous (to EMS) study isn't taught at all to Paramedics in the US, as near as I can find. 

Each state has a Good Sam law... find out what _yours_ is and know what you're allowed to do and not allowed to do as per _your _state. And do be careful: you may or may NOT be covered if you're a certified/licensed medical person. California providers are covered if off-duty, not for personal gain. On-duty personnel are covered via separate portion of law, but not by Good Sam.


----------

